# Tegu Odors?



## DeCula (Jul 21, 2010)

Up until now, I have seen no mention of offensive odors coming from Tegus or their feces. Now, obviously feces will smell, I don't expect it to smell like Cinnabun or anything, and I plan on cleaning out any nastiness daily. My question is, do Tegus (or their feces) give off a STRONG odor that will stink out my place. Personally I don't care, but my landlord is quite against me getting a 'Gu and I only convinced her just barely. If an offensive odor starts coming out of my apartment, I'll have to move, which isn't necessarily a problem, but I would rather move THEN get the tegu, and not have to move an acclimating reptile. Thanks for any input here!


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 21, 2010)

As long as you spot clean the enclosure you should not have any issues with smell. I have not noticed any odors coming from the Gu's, now I also soak my tegus daily which will also help with odors as well as it helps with shedding


----------



## DeCula (Jul 21, 2010)

lilgonz said:


> As long as you spot clean the enclosure you should not have any issues with smell. I have not noticed any odors coming from the Gu's, now I also soak my tegus daily which will also help with odors as well as it helps with shedding



*Whew!* Thanks, thats great news. I'm hoping, if she can't see it, can't smell it, and can't hear it, she'll forget about it soon enough


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are some other posts about Gu poo for your reading pleasure:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7200&hilit=smell+stink+poop" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7200&hilit=smell+stink+poop</a><!-- l -->

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4152&hilit=smelly" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4152&hilit=smelly</a><!-- l -->


----------



## eddyjack (Jul 21, 2010)

DeCula,
I was very concerned about odor as well and I have to say, my female puts off a HOLY HELL STANK when she poops! However I (like mentioned above) have made it a DAILY habit of giving her "tubby time". This is where she eat's, enjoy's her long relaxing warm bath and poops. I think the warm bath stimulates her movement and it is certainly easier to clean up there than in her enclosure. I don't think they necessarily like to poop where they live anyway. This is not to say that we have not had accidents in her enclosure but quik cleanup and no problem. I simply cannot tolerate odor in my home, it's just the way I am. I get her out of the tube towel dry her and that is usally when we bond with her. She seems much more comfortable having a full tummy, warm bath and we have a real neat relationship forming.
Hope this helps.


----------

